# Has anybody have experance with quinch pipeing ?



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a question. Is propress allowed on stainless quinch vents?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*No question is a stupid question I think!*



wyrickmech said:


> I have a question. Is propress allowed on stainless quinch vents?


I never did commercial, so the term quinch vent piping is totally new to me. I assume that it has something to due wth stainless per the above.

Please elaborate for [we] -- that don't know.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I never did commercial, so the term quinch vent piping is totally new to me. I assume that it has something to due wth stainless per the above. Please elaborate for [we] -- that don't know.


i misspelled it it is quench piping. It is simply a vent off of a liquid helium coolant for a MRI. I know it has to be stainless but I thought it might be a candidate for pro press fittings. If not it will have to be welded.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> I have a question. Is propress allowed on stainless quinch vents?


I'm pretty sure it's not.

The ones I've seen have all been heli arc'd stainless.

Wouldn't think the fittings could hold up to those sub zero temps.


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

Defiantly no pressing, no way'd any engineer sign off on that.....

BTW....I've never seen a quench vent small enough to press, even the little mini "mouse" MRI machine we did, had a 6" QV.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

UA22PLumber said:


> Defiantly no pressing, no way'd any engineer sign off on that.....
> 
> BTW....I've never seen a quench vent small enough to press, even the little mini "mouse" MRI machine we did, had a 6" QV.


I think I've seen a 4" 

It may have not been. Was a few years back.. I know they had hell welding it in a wood frame attic.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Isn't that how the challenger exploded? 

We'll sorta


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Well it was calling for 4 in I would rather tig it anyway just was wondering what everybody else has done.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Well it was calling for 4 in I would rather tig it anyway just was wondering what everybody else has done.


Weld it, I haven't seen any other type of joining.


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

Megapress is only rated down to -40f, an MRI quench vent has the potential of seeing temps down to -450f.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

UA22PLumber said:


> Megapress is only rated down to -40f, an MRI quench vent has the potential of seeing temps down to -450f.


Been through enough classes on them to know you don't want to be the pour soul that gets hit with the discharge.

Most I have seen go straight up into the atmosphere from the roof line.

I have seen one 90 down over a alley way, with nothing but a sign on the brick wall stating what was directly above your head should you choose to stand there...

I tried to talk them into fencing it off..


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Been through enough classes on them to know you don't want to be the pour soul that gets hit with the discharge. Most I have seen go straight up into the atmosphere from the roof line. I have seen one 90 down over a alley way, with nothing but a sign on the brick wall stating what was directly above your head should you choose to stand there... I tried to talk them into fencing it off..


Talk about a brain freeze!?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> Talk about a brain freeze!?


Ashes to ashes and ice to ice if your hit with that!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Been through enough classes on them to know you don't want to be the pour soul that gets hit with the discharge. Most I have seen go straight up into the atmosphere from the roof line. I have seen one 90 down over a alley way, with nothing but a sign on the brick wall stating what was directly above your head should you choose to stand there... I tried to talk them into fencing it off..


i have been reading up on this one there is several termination styles. One looks like a fire extinguisher cone and another is flush with the brick. I like the flush one it would blow straight out far enough above anybody that it would not be dangerous.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> i have been reading up on this one there is several termination styles. One looks like a fire extinguisher cone and another is flush with the brick. I like the flush one it would blow straight out far enough above anybody that it would not be dangerous.


That would be the way to go. 

Are they throwing it in with the mechanical specs?

Here 9 times out of 10 it's spec'd under the GC and we supply it.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> That would be the way to go. Are they throwing it in with the mechanical specs? Here 9 times out of 10 it's spec'd under the GC and we supply it.


no I have to supply it is going to be expensive 45 feet 4 90s 2 45s and a 10x4 reducer with pipe curb and labor you are talking up to 26,000. I love welding stainless though.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> no I have to supply it is going to be expensive 45 feet 4 90s 2 45s and a 10x4 reducer with pipe curb and labor you are talking up to 26,000. I love welding stainless though.


Yes indeed. 

Good luck with it. Take some pictures.

Wish I could have of the plant I just came off of, stainless galore out there. BIG stainless


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Yes indeed. Good luck with it. Take some pictures. Wish I could have of the plant I just came off of, stainless galore out there. BIG stainless


I will


----------

